# New BT Micro



## hype143 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey Guys, I waited to post anything until I took the boat out for the first time last night. I just picked my new BT Micro up on Wednesday and got a chance to flood tide fish last night. 

I am very impressed with the boat, its much smaller than my strike was and that will take some getting used to but it's far from tipping over with a sudden weight shift.

It has an aluminum prop on right now and I felt like it was getting around 26-28 mph at 5400 rpms, I already talked to the guys at powertech and ordered a stainless prop based on there recommendations.

Now the real stuff, the boat poles effortlessly and tracks amazing. It has no sponsons so it turns on a dime. Fishing it in the grass was seriously awesome last night. It surpassed all my expectations. With two big guys in it, (220lbs and 180lbs) it poled around in 5" of water with room to spare. I measured the depth and not the actual draft but i'm confident its a 4" draft all day long.

The weather was nice so i didnt test out its dryness but since the hull is based off the strike i know it is going to be very dry. I jumped a few wakes from other boats and it handled them perfectly.

I really have no complaints about the boat after the first trip, I have had enough skiffs that I don't just dish out random praises because i'm excited about my "new toy" I can't thank Liz and Will at Beavertail enough, if you are in the market for a top quality skiff be sure to check them out. They are always upfront and transparent throughout the build process (which is normally blazing fast) and when they tell you a date your boat will be ready you can bet that it will be...

Now for some pics...


----------



## firefish (Jan 16, 2014)

AWESOME !!!!! ALL OF IT!!!!!! From boat to water and the fish !!!!Congrats


----------



## EddieSapp (May 5, 2014)

Awesome!!! Can you keep us posted on SS prop numbers once you get it? Mine should be done on the 29th of August, and a new prop was the first thing on the list. Would be very interested in your thoughts once you get it installed and tested.

Thanks


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

BITCHIN RIDE MAN  [smiley=headbang.gif]


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Tits ride man! Congrats!!

Andy


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Enjoy your very cool micro and a great report!


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

She's a beaut


----------



## Parrboy (Nov 18, 2012)

I was wondering why you would sell that strike you had. Now I see. Sweet ride


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

That is a nice clean looking boat. You should have years of sliming in it


----------



## BMPDave2013 (Nov 12, 2013)

Sweet boat! Congrats!


----------



## TC (Feb 15, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Very nice little skiff!


----------



## living_water1 (Jun 3, 2014)

Sharp boat and great photos


----------



## firedoctor (Sep 25, 2009)

I second the prop info. I just took delivery of a micro tiller and want to invest in a stainless prop also. Great looking boat. Let us know the numbers after the new prop.


----------



## cosgrcs (Mar 11, 2012)

That's a sick skiff


----------



## hype143 (Jan 29, 2011)

PROP UPDATE

So with the Powertech SRA3 13pitch I see 28-30 mph with two guys and about 5300 rpms. Its not a big difference over the aluminum prop but atlest i have a spare now haha.


----------



## firedoctor (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice thanks for the update.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2014)

is she "tippy" at all? very sexy boat... what is the color?


----------



## hype143 (Jan 29, 2011)

eriik, short answer. Yes.. but not as much as you might expect. From the poling platform you are very stable.


----------

